# Whats YOUR town theme?



## Chelsaurus (Mar 22, 2016)

Just curious as to what others have set as their theme....

Mine is GOT (games of thrones) I have a GOT flag, theme tune and some of my other characters are named off GOT..... if only I had thought of this whilst making my first character because now I have names like Khaleesi and Jon Snow with mayor Chelsea -_- haha but I also have girly flowers and house etc. HAHA 

Whats yours?


----------



## Aquari (Mar 22, 2016)

my town theme is winter/galaxy all the snow melted so its just galaxy until i tt back to december


----------



## Chelsaurus (Mar 22, 2016)

That's a good one! Have I not seen your town?


----------



## Aquari (Mar 22, 2016)

Chelsaurus said:


> That's a good one! Have I not seen your town?



visit my dream town!, i updated it today!


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 22, 2016)

I have an all natural vibe, it's not much of a "theme". LOL! 

I (will soon) have all natural paths, and i just sort of let the flowers do their thing.


----------



## hercatisphat (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm going for a foresty/paranormal theme with lots of trees, bigfoot, aliens, the Loch Ness Monster, and a haunted house. It's still a baby town though and a huge WIP.


----------



## Piezahummy (Mar 22, 2016)

For me , I wanted to make my town realistic , and in real life , you don't find a town where everybody likes the same things and stuff , so I made mini-themes for every villager .


----------



## poutysprout (Mar 22, 2016)

I guess I would say my town theme is pink? I'm working on having all pink and white flowers, the paths I laid are red brick with pink flowers on the edges.


----------



## Vickie (Mar 22, 2016)

♥_ i don't really have a specific theme for my town,
I just kinda go with the flow, 
All I want is to create a town where my all villagers are happy to be there,
Though it can be a little too pink just because I like pink >< _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 22, 2016)

All my villagers relate to SKyrim, and the surrounding flowers match them and I all the paths are more rustic


----------



## ZebraQueen (Mar 22, 2016)

Mine is a like zoo/ museum
With touch of zebras
Like my flag and paths... and forcing everyone wearing zebra shirt. ... and having one room dedicated to savannah

But the animal's I have it fits for zoo 
And every were you go there is always someone to see
All my houses are like little museums
Also my bamboo forest with a panda (the panda is on process)
And got different garden like 
My flag where I live
A sun
And rainbow
I have also make like 2 little private island in my beach 


And lovey there nothing much 
For now it's just a couple theme
Where everyone is a couple and everything has red flowers


----------



## carp (Mar 22, 2016)

it will be an easter town but i've done next to nothing lol


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Mar 22, 2016)

I only have one town with any sort of theme and that's Bunifrey. And I wouldn't even call it a theme, really. It's a rainbow bridge kind of vibe since the whole town was made as a sort of virtual memorial for my Bun Bun.

Balamb just has a...small town kinda theme, if that's a theme. I dunno.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 22, 2016)

my main town (which is still far from completing) has a half modern theme and half zen team. modern on the left and zen on the left. but recently i have thoughts of making it into an all zen town tho soo...idk. i think half modern and half zen is kinda unique so maybe i wont change it. i still havent decide on a theme for my second town. i might go for a winter wonderland town or horror town. underwater town is not bad either but my villagers in my second town are all land animals lel


----------



## Candyapple (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm not very original with my theme, in fact it's the sweets / fun theme. I love the feeling of a colored, yummy town with roads made of cookies and flowery/balloons arches, multicolored flowers and bright colored animals. It makes me feel happy!


----------



## beaver (Mar 22, 2016)

My town has a fairytale forest theme! So there's a mix of zen and fairy tale pwps and the paths are all stone, but not super natural looking. There's far too many flowers, and spots of fruit trees, and all of my villager types have to be able to be found in a forest. Wolves, deer, bunnies, ducks, and squirrels...well they will be, as soon as Daisy and Curly move out!


----------



## pickle inkii. (Mar 22, 2016)

My town has the theme of an autumn-winter forest. It's got a lot of bamboo though, and I'm trying to get my hands on zen-themed PWPs.


----------



## Chelsaurus (Mar 22, 2016)

Piezahummy said:


> For me , I wanted to make my town realistic , and in real life , you don't find a town where everybody likes the same things and stuff , so I made mini-themes for every villager .



That's a good idea! I like the whole realistic vibe  unoriginal aswell


----------



## Lucie (Mar 22, 2016)

Sprite is I think a pink, white, and purple color based town. It's very cutesy I would say. Dewdrop, my other town, hasn't been worked on in a week although when I get to it I'm planning on making it an orange, white, and dark red colored forest type town. (I really like color themes)


----------



## Chelsaurus (Mar 22, 2016)

toadsworthy said:


> All my villagers relate to SKyrim, and the surrounding flowers match them and I all the paths are more rustic



This I would love to see, as a skyrim player myself :')

- - - Post Merge - - -



hercatisphat said:


> I'm going for a foresty/paranormal theme with lots of trees, bigfoot, aliens, the Loch Ness Monster, and a haunted house. It's still a baby town though and a huge WIP.



This is a cool idea, I would love to see the finish  I am sure you will achieve it! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



ZebraNaomy said:


> Mine is a like zoo/ museum
> With touch of zebras
> Like my flag and paths... and forcing everyone wearing zebra shirt. ... and having one room dedicated to savannah
> 
> ...



I love this idea! If I wasn't so down for my fave tv show I would have gone for this myself- maybe my next time  but great idea

- - - Post Merge - - -



ZebraNaomy said:


> Mine is a like zoo/ museum
> With touch of zebras
> Like my flag and paths... and forcing everyone wearing zebra shirt. ... and having one room dedicated to savannah
> 
> ...



I love this idea! If I wasn't so down for my fave tv show I would have gone for this myself- maybe my next time  but great idea

- - - Post Merge - - -

I love how unique and individual everyone's idea is!  It just shows our creative side which I love 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I love how unique and individual everyone's idea is!  It just shows our creative side which I love


----------



## Twisterheart (Mar 22, 2016)

I have a cutesy forest town, if that makes any sense. There are a lot of fairy tale pwps, but flowers of all colors and lots of trees and bushes. And all my villagers are cats.


----------



## Chelsaurus (Mar 22, 2016)

Awww that sounds lovely. I take it your a cat fan?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 22, 2016)

Feel free to visit my DA!


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 22, 2016)

A fairy forest/whimsical garden theme.


----------



## Aronthaer (Mar 22, 2016)

I don't have a strict theme, I'm just kinda filling my town with hybrids, perfect fruit and making sure everything's neat and orderly. I'm thinking of doing a horror town though.


----------



## GTsTentacleChow (Mar 22, 2016)

Shokushu is loosely based on Day of the Tentacle. Shokushu meaning Tentacle in Japanese, Tentacle being my mayor, and Murasaki meaning purple, for Purple tentacle. My town flag is Green Tentacle playing the drums, and the town tune is a tune from the game! 

Tansei is loosely based on Black Rock Shooter, the anime. Tansei meaning colours, Hiyoko meaning little bird, the flag being The Little Bird of Many Colours, and the tune being the Hatsune Miku song used as the intro.


----------



## Rabirin (Mar 23, 2016)

My town theme is a colour themed town, i'm going for a white theme for my town and it's working out pretty nicely so far.


----------



## pullera (Mar 23, 2016)

One is a winter themed snow everywhere and the other one is rain/storm theme


----------



## GardenGnostic (Apr 8, 2016)

I'm doing a Homestuck theme for my town. 

My character, town flag and town tune are all currently based from characters or songs in the webcomic. 
I'm also going to design certain areas of my town in the style of places from Homestuck as well.  

It's a fun challenge.


----------



## VillagerPurchaser (Apr 8, 2016)

"Your Best Friend" by Toby "Radiation" Fox


----------



## Aubrey895 (Apr 8, 2016)

My Seaside town has a tropical theme. The rest aren't really themed.


----------



## leftTBT (Apr 8, 2016)

It's inspired by a game I really like, and my town will be modeled after it, once I have all my permanent villagers. It'll be Victorian London/natural themed.

My town tune is the first few notes from this OST: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2OmAxetWrc&nohtml5=False


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Apr 8, 2016)

My newest town is 4th of July themed.


----------



## Chrystina (Apr 8, 2016)

my town Faelin is pretty much a fairytale forest. 
natural (working on dirt paths atm), mostly natural-colored villagers, and lots of trees but also with a ton of pink purple and some blue. 
w.i.p for a while ): can't wait to finally get my d.a when it's done.


----------



## Grin (Apr 9, 2016)

I would like mine to look like a huge park, with all kinds of interesting landscapes and my favorite villagers of course


----------



## akiraken (Apr 9, 2016)

My town song is the title screen song. I really enjoy it!


----------



## radioloves (Apr 9, 2016)

Yeah, I don't even know what my town is anymore lol I did go with the zen theme at first as a guidance then it all went it's own way. I like my town though, I find that there's always something to fix xD


----------



## etsusho (Apr 9, 2016)

I hope in your GOT town, you run around sometimes in a wolf costume while you're warging.


----------



## Chelsaurus (Apr 9, 2016)

etsusho said:


> I hope in your GOT town, you run around sometimes in a wolf costume while you're warging.



Unfortunately I dont have a wolf costume :/


----------



## Aquari (Apr 9, 2016)

at the moment im making a toy themed town called "Junction"


----------



## carmenlvsx (Apr 9, 2016)

I want do do a stars-universe town, with stars path and save it at the night.


----------



## Laurelinde (Apr 9, 2016)

Mine is loosely bear-themed, I guess? I have three bear villagers (so far), a bear flag, a theme song based on a goofy little song I sing to one of my teddy bears (shush!) XD Beyond that I'm just going for a fairly classic natural town I guess, with more historical or floral PWPs, cobblestone paths and lots of different kinds of trees, bushes and flowers all over. I think trying to manage villager house exteriors and such is a bit beyond my level at the moment.


----------



## N a t (Apr 9, 2016)

I don't follow a particular theme, but my town is dedicated to raising only white flowers. I just like the white flowers a lot


----------



## FleuraBelle (Apr 9, 2016)

My town is wicked new but I'm going to try and make it a pretty, forest-like, midnight town.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Apr 9, 2016)

I guess AC Celebrities since most of them are upper tiers (excluding Muffy and Bruce)


----------



## Chelsaurus (Apr 9, 2016)

Laurelinde said:


> Mine is loosely bear-themed, I guess? I have three bear villagers (so far), a bear flag, a theme song based on a goofy little song I sing to one of my teddy bears (shush!) XD Beyond that I'm just going for a fairly classic natural town I guess, with more historical or floral PWPs, cobblestone paths and lots of different kinds of trees, bushes and flowers all over. I think trying to manage villager house exteriors and such is a bit beyond my level at the moment.



I like that idea its a very good one!


----------



## Wolfycheeks (Apr 9, 2016)

No theme yet really, but i've never done pathing before! D: I'm just building my town, I got the game like a week ago? So yeah just unlocking everything first ^^ 

Oh and, random question, how do people get those images in their signatures with a background and pixel dreamies? ;-;


----------



## Cudon (Apr 9, 2016)

My town themes are medieval, apocalypse and tribal. Thinking of making a pirate town too and I doubt I'll stop at my fourth copy. 

The themes are pretty loose though, since they're there just to interest me and give me some theme to follow and work towards. My apo town would have been totally barren and messy if I had literally gone for the apo theme and imo that would lack a lot of the ac charm and would have looked really flat so nty.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wolfycheeks said:


> No theme yet really, but i've never done pathing before! D: I'm just building my town, I got the game like a week ago? So yeah just unlocking everything first ^^
> 
> Oh and, random question, how do people get those images in their signatures with a background and pixel dreamies? ;-;


You can edit your signature from settings and add html stuff to it, like pictures and stuff. 
Also pretty sure some people sell those kind of picture sigs? Like make one of those for your town.


----------



## milkyi (Apr 9, 2016)

The theme of my town is pink and sugary. I finished it a while ago, but sometimes I have to tweek it. I'm happy with how it came out though.


----------



## Dim (Apr 9, 2016)

I've got NONE. I can never come up with one... ; (


----------



## hollowbunnie (Apr 10, 2016)

My first town had an autumn/halloween dark forest kinda thing , but my new town will be mori themed with fairies and woodland creatures <3


----------



## Shiny Spritzee (Apr 10, 2016)

My town theme is either very pink or very cute. It's been complete for a while but I recently updated it during cherry blossom season.


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 10, 2016)

My theme in my first town is cherry blossom, it's all pink with pink hybrids, bamboo, perfect cherries, pink paths, and of course it has cherry blossom trees since I've set it to April  Idk if I'll ever make my cycling town pretty, but I think it'd be neat to do something cool there too.


----------



## Qwerty111 (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm making a town based on some vocaloid songs bc I'm a huge vocaloid weeb c: The town name is from the japanese title of "Common World Domination". Another human account is going to be based on "Tho/Nina" with statues and relics. My town tune is "Tell Your World" Though I might change that to Common world domination. I'm not sure about villagers. I think I might just fill it with colourful villagers, and some personal favourites. Some previous themes I have had are Forest, Magical Forest and City. But I found them bland and boring, and I never really did anything myself so it didn't feel much of an achievement.


----------



## lolita.x (Apr 10, 2016)

I guess my town theme is like a spring, cutesy style. My path is a cobblestone with flowers in from the Bumberry qr code collection. (its made for spring and summer and I recommend it because its adorable!) however im trying to grow hybrids and all that atm so my town is a bit of a mess :O


----------



## Malaionus (Apr 16, 2016)

Mine is a more natural theme


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d (Apr 16, 2016)

Forest theme! I'm going to try and make a good forest town without hacks but I think it's going to be
very tricky... My town is actually based of a story I wrote when I was in year 6. The mayor is Jeremy
who is the guy that is very girly and is often mistaken for a girl. He doesn't mind it tho and he wears
dresses and likes pink (tho his fave colour is green). I thought it would be cute to actually make him
in animal crossing because I love the game so much! I haven't got a town yet as I'm still map resetting.
It is more of a spooky, mythical themed town that will take place in Autumn or late summer but I'm not sure


----------



## Vintage Viola (Apr 16, 2016)

Theme of neutral spring I guess.


----------



## saehanfox (Apr 16, 2016)

My town is currently a work in progress. I am transforming it from a Northeast Asian town to a model of a country divided by communism and democracy like East and West Germany. The north end is under communist rule while the southern end is democratic and capitalist. The division perfectly puts 5 villagers in the north and 5 in the south. I'm creating checkpoint gates connecting the north and southern ends.


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Apr 16, 2016)

My main town is a work in progress, so there's nothing really set yet. 

In my second town, the town tune is the line "love is our resistance" from Resistance by Muse. The town was originally going to be the story of recovering from a dystopia, and drew elements from Divergent and 1984. I unlocked all the modern stuff to try and give it a sci-fy look, but I ended up just turning it into a cycling town.


----------



## Sdj4148 (Apr 16, 2016)

Sapphire has only blue, gold, and white flowers. So, I guess that's its theme.


----------



## DaCoSim (Apr 17, 2016)

My main is just pretty and colorful. From my villagers, to my flowers and paths. 

My 2nd main is a wip. Its called Skylark. It's an all blue and white town. 

My 3rd is an HP themed wip town named patronus. All of my villagers are Patronus's and my houses are done. Still working on plotting and decorating the town.


----------



## hollowbunnie (Apr 17, 2016)

my first town, my baby, Eeville had a spooky, haunted , dark forest theme, with halloween and autumn elements. my second town will have a cute, light mori / japanese forest theme.


----------



## sock (Apr 17, 2016)

Mine is sort of zen/natural at the moment, and I hope to be mostly if not all zen eventually. It's a massive WIP as it takes so long to get PWP's!


----------



## DomesticatePiggy (Apr 17, 2016)

Mine sorta tells a story...Kinda like Aika Village, you have to figure it out yourself...Or I can just explain the story. xD


----------



## k.k.lucario (Apr 17, 2016)

pokemon / earthbound/ team rocket


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 17, 2016)

cool: forest, nature, colourful?? not really any villager theme
dripple: frog town!! rainy, forest, natural....
tui:   Literal Pile Of Trash


----------



## moonrisekingdom (Apr 17, 2016)

kind of modern meets forest? i'm too lazy to lay down paths and i've contained my flowers to just around my cafe(tulips only). i have the modern townhall and modern bridges in my town, i'd love to get all of the illuminated PWPs to decorate with(rn i just have the trees and the heart). no real theme to my major/her home at all either, i like completing/using the graciegrace furniture sets/using the special furniture items in my home(ice series, mushroom series).


----------



## waterfallcrossing (Apr 17, 2016)

mine is a sort of zen/japanese style. i have the opening music of acnl as my town tune but my path design is a bamboo design and i have a bamboo forest!


----------



## WoefulCandy5950 (May 25, 2016)

I am trying to give my town a pre-world war 2 european theme. Pretty paths, street lamps, etc etc. I need someone to help me convert a song to animal crossing town tune though. If anyone can help me with that I would be really appreciative.


----------



## VanillaChase (May 25, 2016)

Mine is sweets


----------



## planetSlash (May 25, 2016)

In my town are about 70% like a desert with a sandy stone way. The other 30% are forest.
The river in my town splits these two areas. In the desert there's also a restricted area where one of my human villagers has built his
base.^^


----------



## GirlPolarBear (May 25, 2016)

It's a natural town, I'm not quite sure where I'm going wth it, ha ha...


----------



## namiieco (May 25, 2016)

fairytail/natural


----------



## Cass123 (May 25, 2016)

My town is mixed fairy tale-outback-gaming.


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 25, 2016)

my theme is to have junk everywhere I'm too lazy to clean up I guess


----------



## B1r2a3d4y (May 25, 2016)

My town theme is Homestuck/Jeff Wayne's The War of the Worlds.
My shirt and hat resemble Post-Manners Wayward Vagabond (MayoR), But my flag has a Martian Fighting Machine and my town tune is the beginning to Forever Autumn (A_A_____A__A______)
____________________________________________________G__G____G__G
______________________________________________________F__F_____F___F
________________________________________________________E________E
__________________________________________________________D_________D






The summer sun is fa-ding as the year grows old! And darker days are drawing near. The winter winds will be much co-older. NOW YOU'RE NOT HERE!Like the sun through the trees you came to lo-ove me (doodoodoodoodoodoo-doodoodoodoodoodododododododooooo)Like a leaf on a breeze you blew awaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaAaAy!


----------



## Dorian (May 25, 2016)

Cocoplum is Sakura Festival: currently under MAJOR renovation.
Big Bear is all bears, perfect orange and lemon trees, sweet olive starts, wood pwp and a Christmas forest.
Oyster Bay is a rainy pirate village.
Misfit and Corvidae are still works in progress.
Shika is all deer, holly shrubs, perfect apples and wooden panels.


----------



## KCourtnee (May 25, 2016)

Little T is the beginning of the Violet City/Olivine City music in Pokemon Crystal/Silver/Gold.
Reveria is just something I made up.

EDIT: Woops. I read the title as town tune. I really have no themes in either town. I keep it more of a natural look in Little T with all cedar trees in the north and almost all fruit trees in the south. I'm still working on my town and have been thinking on changing the road pattern to something cuter. 

Reveria is still barely a month old so I don't really have anything down. It still looks the way it did when I first played, plus a couple PWPs and new trees.


----------



## AkaneDeath (May 25, 2016)

I'm going with a cutesy cloud theme


----------



## Katie1313 (May 25, 2016)

My main town is normal, my second is flowers. Well, kind of... I'm trying to get it there.


----------



## colbydog49 (May 25, 2016)

my town name is hell so i was going to go for a darker more firey theme. But then i was like ah to hell with it and made it just a town where i can chill and go when im feeling down. so the theme is like comforting foresty cute-ish. idk , , ,


----------



## Whisper (May 25, 2016)

Pixels kind of has a theme with it being an almost a bird town. I'm planning on having Storm be a more modern town and Oak doesn't really have a theme.


----------



## BuckOfTheFawns (May 25, 2016)

Main town: A natural-looking town from before the modern times (despite the fact that Roscoe has the modern series)
Second town: Deer. All of them. 20% complete.


----------



## bethdel (May 26, 2016)

For my second town I plan to go with a witch/kinda halloween/cat theme. First I just wanted an all cat town but then I thought it would go well with the other too.


----------



## MiraculousGiraffe (May 26, 2016)

I don't think i'm going for a theme. I just plan of making my town look pretty haha. If typical completed acnl town is a theme, that's what my town theme is.


----------



## Athelwyn (May 26, 2016)

Ruddyoak is Lord of the Rings themed. No DA, because it's a major RWIP (re-work in progress).
Goblin is themed after the movie, "Labyrinth."
AHS is themed after the TV show, "American Horror Story."

Ostara was my Easter-themed cycle town.
Lawndale was my cycle town themed after the TV show, "Daria." 

My fourth town, that I am working on now, is "Professor Layton" themed. (I've seen this done before, but each is so unique to its creator, and that's lovely.)
I have an idea for a fifth town as well, and then I will stop. One town per native fruit!


----------



## PrincessSofie (May 29, 2016)

My town theme is fairy Kei inspired by fairy Kei fashion and the brand Milklim (hence my town is called Milklim) though I only started my town a couple of days ago so it's a huge wip


----------



## StikkyEbi (May 29, 2016)

My town is incredibly messy and engulfed by trees. Everywhere you look it's trees. Mostly fruit trees, but still.


----------



## Duzzel (May 29, 2016)

Eventide is still in progress, but I'm leaning towards the average acnl town. It has a story to it though, so I'm trying to figure out how to implement the story into it's design.

But I want it to feel comfortable, like you've lived there before. So that's how I'm currently working with it ~


----------



## Isnt-it-pretty (May 30, 2016)

My theme is more of an unpopular disney. I have a Sofia the First themed house and Im working on a Nightmare Before christmas one rn


----------



## Dogemon (May 31, 2016)

My town has a very fantasy fae vibe to it. I originally planned to make it like half western half eastern themed or sweets themed, but I'm not completely sure what I want to ultimately do with it just yet. All the food themed villagers are my favorites, so I may do it in the hopes maybe it will attract them more easily. ;w;


----------



## Mellyjan3 (May 31, 2016)

I'm not sure what my theme is yet but I have Bob, Lolly, Kiki, Freya, Whitney, and Coco so far dreamies wise. Lollys house has a cool blue hydrangea bush start hedge on both sides and red and pink carnations, Bob has purple and pink tulips around his with a mushroom trail and pink carnations, Freya has pink hydrangea starts and pink and red tulips around her house and blue roses in her backyard, Marshal has white carnations with a cool qr of his face that's supposed to look like his face is a dirt cutout framed in grass, and Kiki has a clover path and pink hydrangeas ornately placed around her house :3 oh and Coco is new so I haven't exactly started working on her house. My town is really nature-esque with bright hybrids and pink and white carnations around the entire perimiter and topiary PWP's. It also fairly new so the only PWP's I have are dream suite, clubLOL, brewster, train station upgrade (fairytale), fountains, campground, lighthouse, and topiaries


----------



## ThePetiteAnimalCrosser (May 31, 2016)

Mine is one of the songs from the Dontnod's game, _"Life is Strange"_, since I named my town after it the town in said game.​


----------



## Razpup (May 31, 2016)

BCDB-G_EFEFD--__
in case your wondering, - is the frog that looks away and _ is the blank frog


----------



## Mr. Cat (May 31, 2016)

ThePetiteAnimalCrosser said:


> Mine is one of the songs from the Dontnod's game, _"Life is Strange"_, since I named my town after it the town in said game.​



Which song? My boyfriend and I are all into that game right now


----------



## Corrie (May 31, 2016)

Light is a nature town and Bijou is a rich and palace like town.


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 31, 2016)

Undertale, still looking for the snowdin tune though.


----------



## Razpup (May 31, 2016)

Oh wait, town theme... I thought town tune..
I don't care about my theme.


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d (Jun 2, 2016)

P u p p e t c h i l d said:


> Forest theme! I'm going to try and make a good forest town without hacks but I think it's going to be
> very tricky... My town is actually based of a story I wrote when I was in year 6. The mayor is Jeremy
> who is the guy that is very girly and is often mistaken for a girl. He doesn't mind it tho and he wears
> dresses and likes pink (tho his fave colour is green). I thought it would be cute to actually make him
> ...



I have also been working with my friend and helping him with his town:

We made his town into a waste land
that has dead trees everywhere and weeds
And his town theme is radiation waste land
and you guessed it: drugs! we decided to make his town look normal
at the top but once you explore it gets worse
and worse....

He wants it to be called "WEEDSIDE"
Which is a rip off of my town, Hillside
but that was done on purpose because
he is so weird X'D (as you can tell lol)


----------



## MayorLuna1042 (Jun 2, 2016)

Mine will soon be a cute flower forest theme but I'm also going to add some candy and Galaxy things in


----------



## Lord Citron (Jun 2, 2016)

At the moment my town is zen themed. It's really coming together and I like it a lot but I dreamed of this town named Goblin that really floored me. It's based on the movie Labyrinth and was very spot on. I think it's my favorite dream town I've seen yet, and it inspired me. I want to buy another copy so I can make a town based on a movie as well, so far it's between The Last Unicorn or Edward Scissorhands.


----------



## Athelwyn (Jun 2, 2016)

pixequent said:


> At the moment my town is zen themed. It's really coming together and I like it a lot but I dreamed of this town named Goblin that really floored me. It's based on the movie Labyrinth and was very spot on. I think it's my favorite dream town I've seen yet, and it inspired me. I want to buy another copy so I can make a town based on a movie as well, so far it's between The Last Unicorn or Edward Scissorhands.



I'm blushing!  Hahaha! I'm so very glad you enjoyed Goblin, and as I just posted on your wall, it would be amazing if you did a town based on The Last Unicorn! (Though Edward Scissorhands would be great, too...)


----------



## ashubii (Jun 2, 2016)

*Arlathan* has a very fairytale/forest theme (the name itself comes from the Elf race in Dragonage). When I'm ready to make a DA for it, I'll have it set in Spring or early Summer. Lots of bright colors and flowers. My mayor's house is designed like a fairytale castle, I have another character who's home will be a moon temple, and a third who has a little gardner's cottage.

*Pawdon* doesn't really have a theme. I didn't initially intend to give it one, but recently I've been inspired by Fall and plan to make it Fall themed, at least in terms of colors (orange, yellow, red, and black flowers only I'm thinking). This town will be very forested, more-so than Arlathan. My mayor has a little cozy cottage, another character will be a lumberjack in the woods, and a third lives in a tent right now and will probably stay there as a wildlife researcher.

*Haven* is my newest town, and for it I've decided to both base it in Winter and make it the most 'normal' town of them all, so to speak. I imagine it very structured, very linear and well landscaped. Pawdon and Arlathan so far a more random and mostly natural looking; I want the opposite for Haven. I'll use PwP's I've never actually used before, like the Cafe and Resetti, and I plan to use only Holly bushes and red and possibly black flowers in the town. My dreamies were chosen for their earth toned brick or cottage style houses, and I plan to make a little chapel, schoolhouse, and possibly a hotel or some sort of shop.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Athelwyn said:


> I'm blushing!  Hahaha! I'm so very glad you enjoyed Goblin, and as I just posted on your wall, it would be amazing if you did a town based on The Last Unicorn! (Though Edward Scissorhands would be great, too...)



I absolutely have to visit Goblin now, The Labyrinth is my favorite movie ;u;


----------



## KawaiiPanda (Jun 3, 2016)

poutysprout said:


> I guess I would say my town theme is pink? I'm working on having all pink and white flowers, the paths I laid are red brick with pink flowers on the edges.



Wow! Same here :3


----------



## petaltail (Jun 3, 2016)

My town theme is quite simple, I'm going for an overall pastel look with villagers that have pastel colour schemes.
But I'm also going to throw in some twenty one pilots elements in there because I'm 110% trash, so my main character is going to be portrayed as Blurryface. I kinda want to make it so all over the town it's perfect, all pretty flowers and well-planned landscaping, etc. But underneath all of that, we have my character who represents insecurities and flaws and doubt. So it may seem all nice and beautiful but there are still major insecurities about it and it's definitely not perfect.
...
If that made _any_ sense whatsoever, which I'm pretty sure it didn't.


----------



## Muzuiro-chan (Jun 3, 2016)

Im trying to make my town look zen but i dont want to change my town flag xD
Its the fairy tail logo if i do change it i'll change it to a lugia my best friend made from scratch its a very special design c:


----------



## BuckOfTheFawns (Jun 5, 2016)

Whoops, didn't mean to post this. How do I delete a post?


----------



## ibelleS (Jun 5, 2016)

Gothic/punk with red, black, and pink + "natural"

AKA, my town is a mess.


----------



## spinne (Jun 5, 2016)

My main town Cupcake☆ became sweet and pink, as you'd predict. (it does need a path update...) The town tune is a snippet of Grape Garden from Kirby's Adventure, since I couldn't settle on anything else. I grew to like it as time went on. 

My second town is Woodfall, and I stuck with SoA for it's town tune. Woodfall has grass / wood / water patterns, and is more "natural" themed, offset by modern PWPs. (which may change.) Unrelated, but landscaping the latter has been frustrating, right now I'm dealing with five villager houses clustered around Re-tail.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Jun 5, 2016)

My main town is mostly just my aesthetic and doesn't really have much of a theme. My second town is a fall town (but very underdeveloped.. I've kinda neglected it) and my third town is a Pink/Pastel town!


----------



## Elijo (Jun 5, 2016)

I don't necessarily have a town theme. It's a mix of natural and pastel pink right now, but I'm slowly trying to make the nature pink as possible. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



ElysiaCrossing said:


> My main town is mostly just my aesthetic and doesn't really have much of a theme. My second town is a fall town (but very underdeveloped.. I've kinda neglected it) and my third town is a Pink/Pastel town!



I would like to see your third town someday! :0


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 5, 2016)

Well zebilage turned out to be a beautiful savannah zoo (it's a zoo but it's mostly just all zebras with display of museums )

Lovely it's a red/ couple theme still

Now adding purely an all purple theme

And ratoulle will be an all mouse town


----------



## Bwazey (Jun 5, 2016)

My town is just a simple nature theme. 

I'm not the best landscaper though, so it doesn't seem like it. But I'm okay with it.


----------



## zekrom03721 (Jul 7, 2016)

I'm thinking of a mythical type town, maybe some steampunk too


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 7, 2016)

I don't have a specific theme. It's just whatever looks nice x3


----------



## ams (Jul 7, 2016)

oops wrong thread


----------



## xInfiniteStars (Jul 7, 2016)

Hearts' theme is a pink-fairytale like theme. I'm still working on the town, though.

Sea Cove's theme is zen. At first I wanted it to be fairytale, also, but I thought the zen would go better with the deer villagers


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jul 7, 2016)

Theme=nonexistent lol

Flowers/garden might be it, actually, just by fluke.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 7, 2016)

My theme is very cute and dainty like. Lots of hybrids/pink flowers/everything is in perfect order. 
Cute villagers with organized boarders.
Home themes: FairyTale, Toy-Shop, Antique, and Rustic or Mondern


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Jul 7, 2016)

I've not even started working on it, but I'd really like a natural town with natural paths and everything. The normal Animal Crossing aesthetic has always appealed to me.


----------



## Capeet (Jul 7, 2016)

Both of my towns are forests (or will be, once I can get to landscaping).

Ajassa will be a magical fairytale forest. There will be lots and lots of trees, especially cedars, and I chose to have pink, purple, blue and white flowers there. It'll have only hydrangea bushes. I'll be building fairytale and illuminated PWPs and flower topiaries as well. The town will be inhabited by talking animals but also fairies, spirits and other mythical creatures.

Journey, on the other hand, will be a very different kind of forest. It'll be less decorated and less cutesy. Instead, it'll be more natural and unrulier and calmer but still welcoming. There'll be less flowers and they will most likely be some combination of black, white, blue and purple. I don't know if I'll be making paths.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 7, 2016)

Love seeing everyone else's themes. Mine is Lolita and German Black Forest Cake.


----------



## MilesKerner9 (Jul 7, 2016)

Even Though I Don't Have Any Pictures To Show My Town, I Will Be Going To Show You Some Information About My Town, By Typing It In, In This Post. And My Town Is Simple. But Here's The Info About My Town:
The Town's Name? Bookers. 
The Mayor? That's Me, Miles!
The Native Fruit? Oranges.
When Did I Become The Mayor? April 2nd, 2016.
Everything Else I'll Post, Like The Villagers And Everything Else I'll Post, Linked With This Post. Happy Crossing, Everyone!


----------



## Psicat (Jul 7, 2016)

My original town Twilight was fairy tale themed.  

My second town NewVegas is Fallout themed.  I purchased a digital copy of the game during the e3 2015 sale, and Fallout 4 had just been announced, so I decided to base the town around one of my favorite entries in my favorite game series.

My newest town Haven, is a new physical copy of the game purchased to replace the game cart Twilight was on which was lost, will be a Winter/Christmas themed town.


----------



## drowningfairies (Jul 7, 2016)

Magical girl/pastel. 
I love cutesy things.


----------

